# My new BR 123 Heritage...



## Tha Baron

Hey All-

Just picked up this B&R last week when I was in Chicago... I got it from an AD and I was drawn to it since there is nothing like it in my current setup.

I love the dial and the modest size compared to some of the larger watches I've owned in the past.


----------



## HR F1

Congrats! I really like the traditionally shaped Heritage lineup.


----------



## Dianetix

Looks good! Nice change from other B&R lineup


----------



## kerosene

That's my favorite B&R. My budget keeps me from owning one, but I like the photos. Enjoy!


----------



## cigarlvr

great looking watch and the combo is killer I liked it so much I ended up getting that one as well as the 126 and then the 123 vintage


----------



## HarryBentley

Hi guys, 

I saw the 123 heritage in a style magazine here in the UK recently. It was tipped as one of those "must have" watches. 

I hadn't really paid any attention to B&R before seeing it so I started to look into the brand a bit more. 

I've wasn't sure about the BR1 & BR3. Not because I didn't think it was a good design, more because I'm a little conservative in my tastes. If I was a bit more daring then maybe they'd be for me. 

I do recognise the individuality of the striking design though, something they have probably won a design award for, if not they should do. 

I also like that it's two Swiss watchmakers running the show. I'm comforted by that. 

The 123 was out of my budget but I saw this 126 Vintage at a great price so I went for it and it arrived today. 

It's smaller than my other pieces but it's just so different to anything i've seen for a while (although the 123 is the real star of the line up).

So, if it's ok: can I join the club?


----------



## simoncudd

I'm loving ALL the Vintage line up!
I need one in my line up ASAP!!!!


----------



## TK-421

nice watches fellas. i really like these B&R.


----------



## rockin'ron

That's a great looking watch!!! I don't know what it is about the Heritage line, but everything goes better in Heritage!!! wear it well!!!


----------



## Tha Baron

Picked up this new strap... Wanted something a little darker than the OEM strap.


----------



## Tha Baron

HarryBentley said:


> The 123 was out of my budget but I saw this 126 Vintage at a great price so I went for it and it arrived today.


How good of a deal did you get? At looking at the Vintage 126 dial on Bellandross.com... your dial looks a bit "off" if you ask me. i could be wrong, but you may have a fake there buddy.










Bell & Ross Official Site


----------



## HarryBentley

Tha Baron said:


> How good of a deal did you get? At looking at the Vintage 126 dial on Bellandross.com... your dial looks a bit "off" if you ask me. i could be wrong, but you may have a fake there buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bell & Ross Official Site


That picture is the current 41mm model.

The one I picked up is a 39mm discontinued model so it won't be on the website.

Besides it came with full box and papers including warranty card with the correct serial number and from a reputable watch seller not private individual so if it's a fake it's a bloody good one.

Thanks for the heads up anyway though.


----------



## Tha Baron

Gotcha! Makes sense now... at first glance it looked off. Makes sense as its an older version of the model. My bad!



HarryBentley said:


> That picture is the current 41mm model.
> 
> The one I picked up is a 39mm discontinued model so it won't be on the website.
> 
> Besides it came with full box and papers including warranty card with the correct serial number and from a reputable watch seller not private individual so if it's a fake it's a bloody good one.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up anyway though.


----------



## Split Second

Very nice pictures of the vintage B&R.

mike.


----------



## rybst

yes it is not a fake. it is a much older model. he is right it is the older 126s which were in 39mm size. very nice pick up.


----------



## arthur5011

Tha Baron said:


> Hey All-
> 
> Just picked up this B&R last week when I was in Chicago... I got it from an AD and I was drawn to it since there is nothing like it in my current setup.
> 
> I love the dial and the modest size compared to some of the larger watches I've owned in the past.


Hey bro, that's is really nice watch!! And is in my wish list too.. Anyone here know which AD still have it in Singapore or Malaysia?


----------



## sgt1255

I have the same watch and I love it. My collection consist of many larger watches (45mm and up) but the 41mm on this one is a perfect size and so confortable. Great watch and wear it in good health

Good Day
Ken


----------



## milanzmaj

I have also a nice B&R i love him


----------



## rockin'ron

milanzmaj said:


> I have olso a nice B&R i love him


Congrats on the new watch!!! 
That's a great lume shot!!!|>|>|>


----------



## jpohl402

looks amazing. I only like their traditional shaped watches. I also liked the original lighter strap better.


----------



## Dakota2cSRT4

Bell & Ross did a phenomenal job with the vintage 123 and 126 lines... a 126 is on my list to pick up one day!


----------



## samr46

Bought the chrono version about two months ago and love the watch. Easy to read the dial, lightweight and cool looking.


----------



## JPfeuffer

This is my favorite B&R. Looks great! As far as the movement, how is the "wobble" on this one? With a solid case back is the rotor quiet? If you motion quickly can you feel it or do you hear it spinning?


----------



## kevinceasar

Dear Baron,where did you buy this watch? Could you share some information about it? I'm also drawn to this watch


----------



## GadgetMeister

Tha Baron said:


> Picked up this new strap... Wanted something a little darker than the OEM strap.


That is a really nice combo. Is it a 22mm strap? Thanks!


----------

